# US Govt seizes poker sites



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Three largest online poker sites indicted and shut down by FBI | Money & Company | Los Angeles Times

US Govt has been kinda on a tear of late seizing domain names and websites. I wonder how long until it makes its way into this realm.

Mods - I don't think I'm breaking rules with this one, but feel free to pull it if I crossed a line.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to Socialism/ Communism.
I am not wanting to make this a political debate.
Just sharing what i saw the other day.
I saw a bumper sticker the other day It had a picture of Martin Luther King.
With a caption i have a dream.
Next to it was a bumper sticker with the picture of our president Obama.
It read Now i have a nightmare!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I certainly didn't post it to be a political debate. Just seeing them jump from copyrights into online poker makes me wonder what is next.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I know you didn't i just wanted to make sure nobody thought i did. eace:


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Interesting, guess if you have any money on any of those sites you'll never see it again.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I know you didn't i just wanted to make sure nobody thought i did. eace:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Good to see our Gov't Agency is attacking these big ticket items to keep us all safe...from Poker Sites while things like Wall Street Corruption goes merrily along. When I want to play poker I go to those places that at least give me a free drink by a scantily clad hostess before taking my money.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Well the gov couldnt collect taxes on a business that was running in the US. This was bound to happen sooner or later since these 3 companies were flaunting the money hard. Besides wasnt Poker last decade? who plays it now?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Good to see our Gov't Agency is attacking these big ticket items to keep us all safe...from Poker Sites while things like Wall Street Corruption goes merrily along. When I want to play poker I go to those places that at least give me a free drink by a scantily clad hostess before taking my money.


I must agree i like to be treated like a somebody before you pick my pockets!:twitch::laugh:


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> Besides wasnt Poker last decade? who plays it now?


You'd be surprised


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I must agree i like to be treated like a somebody before you pick my pockets!:twitch::laugh:


*ROFL...this is why we get along so well Tony!*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> *ROFL...this is why we get along so well Tony!*


Ain't it the truth my brother ain't it the truth!!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Meh it's happening everyday in the gambling world. I hear about it all the time. Another one bites the dust. Matter of time before they are back up and operating again. They've been doing this the last two to three years hardcore and they haven't made much of a dent in the gambling world.

To solve the issue...just legalize the shit and tax the crap out if. Lord knows we could use the cash to pay off our debt.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

They also seized some streaming tv sites. Technically, all of this is against the law... but I think they should be concentrating on other things(maybe the three wars going on, maybe the oil spill in the Gulf that they're covering up, maybe the debt, unemployment, etc..). History shows that prohibition leads to crime and violence, tobacco is still legal... I don't hear about too many shooting deaths because of a tobacco deal gone wrong. Then again, trying to hear any news that doesn't involve the cast of Jersey Shore or Lindsey Lohan is impossible.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> Then again, trying to hear any news that doesn't involve the cast of Jersey Shore or Lindsey Lohan is impossible.


 LMFAO! ound: True that.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

We had a Kansas AG here in the '70's that used to hide in trunks of cars with state agents at country clubs & pop out to bust poker parties.

He also dictated to airlines that they could not serve alcohol in the skies while flying over Kansas. I've heard that he took that to the Supreme Court & won.

If the guv ever figures out how to tax you for self abuse we'll all be in trouble.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Ughhh .. I happen to know someone who's waiting on a check from one of the sites.. hopefully it won't bounce. Arg..


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Cigary said:


> . When I want to play poker I go to those places that at least give me a free drink by a scantily clad hostess before taking my money.


Least you get that! I go play with a bunch of ugly mugs like me smoking cigars and drinking bourbon all night! But at least my loosings pay my buddies gasoline bill.:whoo:


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

I make my living playing poker online. Fortunately, there are 5 poker rooms within 45min of my house so I will be able to continue playing while I finish my degree. Unfortunately, my hands per hour will go down significantly (=money lost) because you're able to be dealt 10-20x the amount of hands per hour online. As for the money I have at some of the affected sites, well, I am considering that a loss. I have been smart enough to withdraw every penny above what I deem an acceptable bankroll for the stakes that I played so this is only costing me 5 figures as opposed to 6. This is definitely temporary but for now, a grim reality. FWIW I am going to smoke a great cigar tomorrow and reflect on the fact that I am lucky enough to make a great living doing something that I love. Shortly after, I will go to the casino and take money from the terrible old players there, solely out of spite.

Rant over.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

bdw1984 said:


> I make my living playing poker online. Fortunately, there are 5 poker rooms within 45min of my house so I will be able to continue playing while I finish my degree. Unfortunately, my hands per hour will go down significantly (=money lost) because you're able to be dealt 10-20x the amount of hands per hour online. As for the money I have at some of the affected sites, well, I am considering that a loss. I have been smart enough to withdraw every penny above what I deem an acceptable bankroll for the stakes that I played so this is only costing me 5 figures as opposed to 6. This is definitely temporary but for now, a grim reality. FWIW I am going to smoke a great cigar tomorrow and reflect on the fact that I am lucky enough to make a great living doing something that I love. Shortly after, I will go to the casino and take money from the terrible old players there, solely out of spite.
> 
> Rant over.


Sir, I would like to buy you a beer!eace:


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Mhouser7 said:


> Sir, I would like to buy you a beer!eace:


Much obliged. I happen not to be a drinker, but would be honored if you drank one for me!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey Ben, I'm hearing conflicting reports about the payment processors. Did they all go down? I've literally got a check set to hit me Today or Monday. All of the speculation makes it difficult to wade through the BS. 

What a mess...


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

bdw1984 said:


> I make my living playing poker online. Fortunately, there are 5 poker rooms within 45min of my house so I will be able to continue playing while I finish my degree. Unfortunately, my hands per hour will go down significantly (=money lost) because you're able to be dealt 10-20x the amount of hands per hour online. As for the money I have at some of the affected sites, well, I am considering that a loss. I have been smart enough to withdraw every penny above what I deem an acceptable bankroll for the stakes that I played so this is only costing me 5 figures as opposed to 6. This is definitely temporary but for now, a grim reality. FWIW I am going to smoke a great cigar tomorrow and reflect on the fact that I am lucky enough to make a great living doing something that I love. Shortly after, I will go to the casino and take money from the terrible old players there, solely out of spite.
> 
> Rant over.


Professional poker player? Remind me to take you off our Friday night invite list...

My buddies and I were talking about this over our game last night. That's what I love:

Good friends, good cigars, crappy cards.

And no wives...


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Richterscale said:


> Hey Ben, I'm hearing conflicting reports about the payment processors. Did they all go down? I've literally got a check set to hit me Today or Monday. All of the speculation makes it difficult to wade through the BS.
> 
> What a mess...


If the check was already mailed, you should at least receive it. Whether it is good or not remains to be seen. Report is the feds froze assets in over 80 bank accounts belonging to the three sites. I was able to request a cashout from Stars last night but at this point it doesn't look like my money will be coming any time soon.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

bdw1984 said:


> If the check was already mailed, you should at least receive it. Whether it is good or not remains to be seen. Report is the feds froze assets in over 80 bank accounts belonging to the three sites. I was able to request a cashout from Stars last night but at this point it doesn't look like my money will be coming any time soon.


Yeah the cash out was approved a few days ago... I'm hoping the check was in the mail but if all of the payment processors are frozen it's not gonna clear. I think I'll wait to see what happens.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Let's wait and see what happens before we make our judgment on this. Perhaps there is more to the story..:mmph:


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

quick update: the DOJ has temporarily allowed PS and FT to use their domain names in order to help U.S. players cash out. Here is the email I received from PS support today:

We were very pleased to receive the news that allows US players to cash out
their real money balances.

In response to this update, the Cash Out option in the PokerStars Cashier
will temporarily be unavailable, to allow us to prepare the technical
solutions and formulate the plan and processes required to allow you to cash
out your balance.

Please be assured, US player balances are safe. We will notify all US
players as soon as the cashier is available to allow you to proceed to
cashing out. In the interim, any pending cashouts will be returned to your
account in order to ensure players have the opportunity to cash out orderly.

Providing you with the facility to cash out is our top priority right now,
and hopefully all US players will be able to cash out via the PokerStars
Cashier in the near future.

We apologize for the temporary delay, and sincerely appreciate your patience
and cooperation, as we continue working towards providing you with a
solution to cash out.

Regards,

Guillermo M.
PokerStars Support Team


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

bdw1984 said:


> quick update: the DOJ has temporarily allowed PS and FT to use their domain names in order to help U.S. players cash out. Here is the email I received from PS support today:
> 
> We were very pleased to receive the news that allows US players to cash out
> their real money balances.
> ...


Let's hope Full Tilt has the same freedom and let's also hope that they have enough money to cover the mass cashouts. They were having troubles with checks bouncing even before all of this.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Update: myself and most other US players have received their funds from Pokerstars


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

bdw1984 said:


> Update: myself and most other US players have received their funds from Pokerstars


I'm glad you got your cash bro. I'm still SOL from Full Tilt.. never even received the check they mailed... my account hasn't been credited the fund from said check.. Full tilt isn't even telling us when or how they will fix it. Only auto responses to any emails.. it's a nightmare.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

That's exactly why I used stars, superior customer service. I have a feeling that you guys will get your funds soon. I have a little money tied up there too.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

bdw1984 said:


> That's exactly why I used stars, superior customer service. I have a feeling that you guys will get your funds soon. I have a little money tied up there too.


Yeah I used PS for years as well but the last 6 months has been problematic for me to deposit so I didn't mess with it too much. I'm a B&M player for the most part. I spend most of my time at Foxwoods. After this debacle I'll spend ALL of my time there.. lol what a disaster.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Richterscale said:


> Yeah I used PS for years as well but the last 6 months has been problematic for me to deposit so I didn't mess with it too much. I'm a B&M player for the most part. I spend most of my time at Foxwoods. After this debacle I'll spend ALL of my time there.. lol what a disaster.


I've been playing 2/5 and 5/10 nl at my locals. It's so slow that it makes it hard to concentrate. I'm used to 5-tabling


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

bdw1984 said:


> I've been playing 2/5 and 5/10 nl at my locals. It's so slow that it makes it hard to concentrate. I'm used to 5-tabling


LOL I can imagine! I've always been more of a tournament player but I'll grind it out when I'm desperate. The 2/5 and 5/10 games at Foxwoods are the wild west.. sooo many crazy kids! haha


----------

